# Does your betta like water flow?



## neekis (Mar 1, 2010)

I just upgraded from a 1.5 gal to a 14 gal tank for my male betta, Neekis. I orginally had a homemade baffle on the filter to reduce the water flow. He is very curious lil guy and loves swimming around the filter. Then I took off the baffle to see what he would do. It seems to me that actually likes the water moving faster....could that be??? I didn't think betta's like that.

BTW, I have lots of live plants, a house and the betta log in the tank too. He was put into his new tank yesterday. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ashcan Bill (May 30, 2010)

I think a lot of it has to do with the size of your tank. Sometimes my betta likes to play in the current, but other times he'll go to the "quiet" side of the tank where there's no flow from the filter.

In a smaller tank, I'd stay away from strong water movement. In a larger tank, your betta can choose for himself if he's in the mood to play in the flow or not.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Every betta is different (kinda like people) and some enjoy water movement and others hate it!!! 

If your guy seems to like it and also has areas where he can get away from it, I would leave the baffle off for a while & see how it goes. If, however, his fins start to tatter I would put the baffle back on.


----------



## neekis (Mar 1, 2010)

I put the baffle back on for awhile, especially since I'll be leaving the house. I will definitely keep the baffle on at night even though he does have other places to relax. I just don't want him to be fixated (sp?) on the water flow and not rest!

BTW, I made a pretty cool baffle. I used an aquarium filter bag and just wrapped it under the water flow and around the filter. The water bottle one didn't work so well with the Aqueon filter that came with the aquarium. I'll try to take some pics later.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Monacienta (Aug 19, 2010)

*My Baffle Stressed PUBA*

My little PUBA kept going into the Baffles tunnel current and got crazy stressed. He's in a bowl now. Any tips, because now I am not using the filters that came with my mini Bow 1s...eve though they seem low flow. I have three tanks for three fish and can't use the luxury of the filters. :-(


----------



## JB5 (May 22, 2010)

Mine really likes it. He swims in it alot. He has lots of spots with no current and a nice cave he sleeps in as well. He just seems like a happy camper


----------

